# Possibly, probably not.... and yet maybe a 2022 road trip to Alaska



## Pete (Nov 4, 2021)

I have made this drive 8 times from Philadelphia to Fairbanks Alaska and now thinking of one last (bucket list) road trip from North Texas to Alaska. I know 75 isn't that old but many factors have to come to gether to make this happen and thats only on the physical side of the equation. Unlike the other road trips. (rushing from point a to point b), I want to savor the experience. I think I am now a bit too old to be sleeping in my pickup so have started to look at campers or small RV's but do not want to invest $$$ for a one time trip.

I have also thought of having my son and daughter on this last road trip but know in my heart as much as I love them I prefer solitude so many things to think about but I am sure I will forget to address a number of important ones.

This posting... just venting and thinking if it gets put down on paper (so-to-speak)
it might just happen

.

2016 packed and ready to head South 
on my last road trip?


----------

